# Fischereiprüfung Brandenburg



## Duke-982 (26. März 2012)

*hallo, 

wollt gern mal wissen ob die FP sehr schwer is oder ungefähr mit der Führerschein prüfung vergleichbar?(nur von der schwierigkeit betrachtet)


lg micha*


----------



## paul123 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo Duke !

Gehe mal auf den Link.

http://www.luis.brandenburg.de/l/fischerei/pruefung/L7100024/Default.aspx

Das ist eine Seite vom   Ministerium für Infrastruktur und Landwirtschaft Brandenburg


Der rote Text sind die fünf Themenkomplexe, jeweils 12 Fragen.
Es ist immer nur eine Antwort richtig. Wenn alle Fragen beantwortet sind, kann der Test gleich ausgewertet werden und man sieht welche Fragen falsch beantwortet wurden und die richtige Antwort, ebenso die Gesamtpunktzahl. Man kann den Test dann wieder neu starten. Per Zufallsgenerator werden ein paar Fragen verändert. So kann man üben u. üben.... bis man der Meinung ist, man hat es drauf. 

Dann zur Prüfung anmelden und bestehen. Ich habe das auch so gemacht.
Unter "Prüfung Fischereischein" gibt es Hinweise und es können die Prüfungsbögen als Pdf geladen werden.
Die Prüfung läuft dann auch so ab.

Ich habe das obere mal alles so mit reingeschrieben, ist vielleicht auch für andere 
interessant.
Daduch, dass nur eine Antwort möglich ist, wird die Prüfung natürlich leichter wie die Fahrschulprüfung, Bildchen gibt es auch nicht und was wirklich schwerer oder leichter ist, muss jeder für sich selbst einschätzen.


Tschüß!


paul123


----------



## Chiforce (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Brandenburg*

hallo,
wenn die autoführerschein-prüfung auf einer skala von 1-10 einer 10 entspricht, ist die fischereiprüfung in brandenburg eine 1. 
bei meiner war das eine fröhliche plauschrunde, bei der jeder prüfling "alles" gemacht hat, was man sich sonst in keiner prüfung denken könnte, anders kann ich das garnichtmehr beschreiben...


----------

